# who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics)



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

i personally run an open, but i am debating routing it back in just because i like turbo spool much more than a loud exhaust leak sound under my car
what is everyones opinions......i also highly doubt im seeing much if ANY performance boost from it, car in question is a 2.0T


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (clarksongli)*

i'm going to hook mine back to the exhaust because it will be too loud on the high way and the girl friend wouldn't like it and i know i would never spend time hooking it back up again so im just going to do it the right way the first time


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (vwjettagl96)*

yeah its not bad until i come into boost at about 3psi, then the gate starts to open and it sounds like i just have a ****ty motor with an exhaust leak......
i read some of your thread too, looks like a ton of fun!
your gunna love the k26.....nice and loud spooling!








oh yeah....u might want to consider upgrading the injectors.....many of us said "oh i wont turn the boost up"......that was about 5psi ago for me......and unfortunately i think its gunna be climbing within the next year very quickly via 16v


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

i have 30lb injectors and yeah i prob will turn it up to like 10psi but that won't be for a while........ i'll try


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (vwjettagl96)*

mines re routed back into the exhaust 
tooo loud for me i drive it on the street alot


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Listen to my sig link to Waterfest. That'll give you an idea at WOT.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

mine is open...
i certainly wouldnt do it on a car i drove on a really regular basis. it sounds like the ground is opening up below you at full boost though


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

i used to have it dump to the street, but I got sick of all the attention it draws.. plus i like hearing the turbo spool up more


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*

from what ive heard from others whove been driving nearby with their windows down, they can hear the turbo spooling pretty well. my setup i think echos the WG noise against the firewall so thats most of what i hear at full boost...i couldnt certainly see how it would get old on a daily driver though


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*

My roommate is running an open dump on his single turbo rx-7. I have actually seen cars brake and swerve out of fear when his wastegate opens at WOT.


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

a rotary with an open dump is a sure way to deafen someone.
i hope your roommate doesnt get sued.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (mavx)*

wow a lot of people run external dumps....more than i thought......anyone with a 2L? im sure the vr sounds awesome with the dump, but with a 4cyl.....sounds not so cool


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (clarksongli)*

I run an open dump tube. I don't really like the sound of it. It's not that loud at 12 psi, but it just sounds like a loud shhhhhh which sounds crappy to me. I just thought it was easier to leave it open. I'm not sure what I'm going to do on my current setup. I would like to reroute it to make it more quiet, as I will be running much more boost.
In terms of power gain, it's nothing a half a pound of boost won't make up for.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (clarksongli)*

reroute sounds much better IMO. 
I've ran both- so I know what it is like hearing the two... 
picture of my dp and reroute. (cncpete of sleepers performance built it...)


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_My roommate is running an open dump on his single turbo rx-7. I have actually seen cars brake and swerve out of fear when his wastegate opens at WOT.

HAHA I know what you mean...both my buddies have rx-7s with open dumps with gt40r and t66, its insane, much louder than mine back in the day.... sounds like a straight up jet engine at full throttle








I routed mine back in when I built my 3" turbo back. I have to admit I like it much much better than open dump. The scream of the turbo is AWESOME compared to the dump sound with drowns everything out. My open dump was ear piercing when I flew by a large truck or van or wall with my windows down.
Route it back in and you'll be happy..... of course for all out performance... open dump, but many of us drive our cars everyday and they arnt track hogs
oops I for got... pictures...




_Modified by GTijoejoe at 1:29 AM 4-11-2007_


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 1:30 AM 4-11-2007_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (herbehop)*

Comes down to this basically.. Reroute= more turbo sound and less intimidating when boosting (IMO)
Open = HELLA LOUD! Possibly tickets from the 5.0, pure sex (imo) lol...


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (1.8TRabbit)*

yeah i think im gunna reroute, im kinda tired of the open dump now anyways, its been open for a while now.......anyoen got some 1 3/4 bends to sell me


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (clarksongli)*

had open dump for about 2 months, routed it back. I did see a performance decrease though, keep in mind that I am running a 2.5: CB (no cat, no resonator, all 3" in center). Used to peel out in 3rd at around 24psi, now it does not







Also egts went up by around 30 degrees when routing it back in.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (clarksongli)*

i just rerouted mine.... its toooooo loud for a daily driver... it would start to gurgle at 1 psi... People looked at my car like what a POS...


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (GTI...VRsicks)*

I've ran both and i prefer the closed because its more subtle and streetable and you hear alot more spoolage. open sounds like hell on a 2.0 and gets aggravating after awhile, I might change my mind with a VR... not sure.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (mk3jettagtt)*

IT sounds like hell on a VR after a while on the highway as well.....
My 2.o is rerouted under the car....I'll take some pics later.....
COmming soon ..new.. head-cam-head studs-stacked gasgets and more boost


----------



## AmiT-VR6 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (clarksongli)*

i just rerouted mine.... 
EIP manifold.


----------



## malibu1228 (Oct 9, 2005)

My friends 1.8t runs a open dump tube on a gt3071r. The car is quiet until you get into boost. The only thing you hear on the highway is the exhaust a bit, do you guys all run at full boost everywhere you drive? The biggest thing to keep her quiet is your right foot.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (herbehop)*

Herbehop..very nice DP..I also have had both and vouch for the WG re-routed..Its not as loud obviously and it sounds a lot cleaner imo..


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (clarksongli)*

I bought a 12" motorcycle muffler off ebay for $30 and put it on the end of my dump tube.. dont sound like an exhaust leak anymore but still gets a lil louder when max boost has been reached


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (dreadlocks)*

this was my other thought.....but i still think im rerouting








i have to pass emissions still and they are gunna look underthere and would prolly poo all over themselves if they saw 2 pipes
im pretty sure they are gunna anyways cuz they are gunna open the hood and IC piping is gunna blow their mind


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_I bought a 12" motorcycle muffler off ebay for $30 and put it on the end of my dump tube.. dont sound like an exhaust leak anymore but still gets a lil louder when max boost has been reached

















Would you change anything if you did it again?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_
im pretty sure they are gunna anyways cuz they are gunna open the hood and IC piping is gunna blow their mind

go to the emissions in essex. i think its called essex service station, near riggio's garden center and IGA. they wont care about the IC pipes, but button up your wgate plumbing to be safe.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (vagrant_mugen)*

I've had both too. i like open for some reason...


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_
Would you change anything if you did it again?

ya, if I did it again I woulda got a Kinetic 3" DP and put vband flanges on both ends of the DP.. taking that DP off is a royal PITA


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: who runs open WG and who runs closed WG(post pics) (dreadlocks)*

I want to reroute really bad after a couple years of open WG. But I'm waiting to redo my whole exhaust at the same time.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm an old man (33) but I ran the open WG for about a month before I went to the reroute.
I planned on re-routing the entire time anyway...
But it was just too loud. Yea, sounds mean but I always thought the amazing sound of the VR motor with a 3" exhaust and turbo spooling is much more appealing.
Somebody else mentioned that you can still hear the turbo spooling from outside the car at WOT????
You would have to listen very carefully to hear it.
Not only that, but you've got exhaust fumes coming out just under your car....that's no fun either.

EDIT: Sorry, you are talking about a 2Lturbo? So, I have no experience....the VR6 at open WG is very loud. Don't know about the 2L.


_Modified by nater at 9:32 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Somebody else mentioned that you can still hear the turbo spooling from outside the car at WOT????
You would have to listen very carefully to hear it.


that was my experience with my 16v. and i couldnt hear it very clearly, but people around me mentioned that they could.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Yea,
I forgot to mention that was with my VR6....
It might be different with the 16V or 2L


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

my car takes a dump at 20psi....


----------

